# Hood Stoboom



## ramatas (May 22, 2011)

Hi! We have a Cal 3-46 with a Hood Stoboom installed on it. It is a constant struggle to furl the main into the narrow slot in the boom and the line drive system tends to act up. Any other Stoboom users here? It would be great to hear your opinions on the system...


----------



## Cumulus (May 21, 2017)

Hello, I have an uninstalled stoboom I inherited from prev owner. If I were to use it I'd try a 'reefing claw' to keep its steady feed. I have a ketch so I wouldn't just install in on the main. Do you still have it installed?


----------

